# Whats the first thing you think of when you see this intrument?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Fairly certain it'll be a generational thing: whats the first thing you think of when you see this intrument?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Paul is dead


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Way before my time, but that can only be Macca.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

2nd vote for Paul & the beatles


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

1) The lighting is strange
2) What's someone clever I can say about Paul McCartney. The answer is nothing. He brings out the braindead in me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Not a lefty.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, Sir Paul.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sir Pauly, highly talented and the most successful of the Fab Four,.... and my least favourite. Silly Love Songs forever turned me against him. The most saccharine, sickly sweet piece of nails on a chalk board ulcer producing song ever written.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Very melodic bass work in many tunes...Penny Lane, for example.
Re Bass..I believe the bassist for Paul Revere and the Raiders used a Hofner.
EDIT: Correct info supplied by ElectraG = Vox bass, not Hofner

Wow, rough crowd!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Fairly certain it'll be a generational thing: whats the first thing you think of when you see this intrument?


It's strung wrong.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if I could think of anything else first--second, third etc, sure--but not first.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pain in the ass to intonate.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Very melodic bass work in many tunes...Penny Lane, for example.
> Re Bass..I believe the bassist for Paul Revere and the Raiders used a Hofner.
> 
> Wow, rough crowd!


Nope a Vox with Fang written on the back.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Not a lefty but I still thought of Paul and the Beatles right away.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i played bass in my forst band when the bass player was too drunk. i used a violin bass like that one, only it was crappy


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Sir Pauly, highly talented and the most successful of the Fab Four,.... and my least favourite. Silly Love Songs forever turned me against him. The most saccharine, sickly sweet piece of nails on a chalk board ulcer producing song ever written.


But surprisingly, virtually ALL the best guitar solos on Beatles records were played by him. If it has an "angular" feel (e.g., Taxman), it's Paul.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is one for ElectraGlide


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> But surprisingly, virtually ALL the best guitar solos on Beatles records were played by him. If it has an "angular" feel (e.g., Taxman), it's Paul.


Still not good enough to forgive him for unleashing Silly Love Songs on the world


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Depends on how it's played.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Here is one for ElectraGlide


Funny thing is I don't need the sound on to hear the music. Another funny thing is all 3 are younger than me and you ed.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr Glide...most people here are younger than you n' me!

ps. turn up the volume for this one
Check this video...does th



is not look like a Hofner?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Mr Glide...most people here are younger than you n' me!
> 
> ps. turn up the volume for this one
> Check this video...does th
> ...


I do believe that could be a Guild and possibly a Hofner. I don't think it's a Fender or a Vox with a Fender neck. I'll have to dig out an album and see.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Listen to the bass line in Dear Prudence by the Beatles.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> Listen to the bass line in Dear Prudence by the Beatles.


Listen to the bass line in Penny Lane.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Larry... is that the same drummer from Dino, Desi and Billy ..just grown up playing jazz?


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

bass


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an Epiphone clone /copy in my garage. Short scale and skinny neck = fast and thumpy.


----------

